# Scarlett Johansson



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I've noticed an increase in people painting famous people I loved @Big Secz Clint Eastwood  sketch its inspired me to paint this.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

ScarJo <333333
Looks great so far already!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Wow! Looks awesome so far :biggrin:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, another masterpiece in the making.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Your work is always of the highest standard.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I think I might just hate you @meli :vs_smirk:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

My God you are so good meli.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Amazing as always!


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

Meli,you are great digital artist,congratulations!:angel:


----------

